
Private equity-backed staffing firms try to derail surprise billing law - James_Henry
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/13/upshot/surprise-billing-laws-ad-spending-doctor-patient-unity.html
======
James_Henry
This is completely expected behavior from two firms that have been found to
"use out-of-network billing to significantly raise the amounts they are paid."
[0]

[0]
[https://www.nber.org/papers/w23623.pdf](https://www.nber.org/papers/w23623.pdf)

